
Ask HN: Best way to continuously play audio when user navigates between pages? - siquick
In the same way as Soundcloud, what is the best way to have audio continuously playing while a user navigates between pages?<p>Previously this could be done by separating out the audio player from the rest of the site, and loading everything else via AJAX upon navigation, rather than refreshing the page.<p>Is this still the best way, or can React&#x2F;Angular&#x2F;&lt;jsframework&gt; provide more efficient ways of doing this? Is this a good use-case for building a Single Page App?
======
tambourine_man
SPA seems like the only way. Use push state to update history and URL

------
jmbull
Frames.

Edit: Rather, iframe. Just put your player in the wrapping frame.

